# P-38 Lightning found off Solana Beach, California



## beldridg (Jul 18, 2022)

We have located another new airplane wreck in the Pacific Ocean off Southern California. This one is a P-38 Lightning. We also have a preliminary ID. If we are correct, it crashed almost 80 years ago and the pilot went on to live to 98 years old and received the Purple Heart. Below is a link to the story that has photos and a completely photogrammetry model that is published online.

Here is a link to the story:









P-38 Lightning “Skip Bombing Mission” (Solana Beach, CA — 180 fsw)


About six months ago, Tyler sent me some bathymetry data of a possible target off Solana Beach and said “I’ve been looking at that target up there off Solana Beach. It’s in 180 lo…




wreckedinmyrevo.com





Photogrammetry model screenshot:







Enjoy,

- brett

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## beldridg (Jul 26, 2022)

Quick update. We were able to get a copy of the accident report and it reinforces our belief that we correctly identified the bureau number. Given the state of the wreck, we doubt that we will ever be 100% confident, but at this point, we have a high confidence level. Here is a post with all the details, including a copy of the accident report:









Solana Beach P-38 Update (Solana Beach — 180 fsw)


Original Post is here: P-38 Lightning “Skip Bombing Mission (Solana Beach, CA — 180 fsw) Based on the location and type of airplane and the fact that it was largely intact, we made an i…




wreckedinmyrevo.com





- brett

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## 43-2195 (Jul 31, 2022)

It's not a "Bureau Number", that's USN. The brass radio callsign plate will still be attached to the instrument panel and many of the access panels (including engine cowls) will have the Lockheed 4 digit constructors number stamped into them. DPAA recovered an MIA from an underwater crash site(80 ft down) in PNG in the last 5 years. It hit hard and broke up, but the instrument panel.and radio call plate were still located.


----------

